# JogaDog treadmill for sale



## marquie (Nov 27, 2006)

The treadmill is in great condition. It's easy to train dogs to use. They absolutely love it. It is the large one so it accomidates all breeds. The reason I am selling it is because I bought it for my boarding kennel, I groom plus take care of the kennel and simply do not have the time to use it like I thought I would. I am asking $1500.00 for it. I bought it brand new for $2000.00 plus shipping. I am in Montana but am willing to ship with the cost in addition to the $1500.00. Using the treadmill is a service you can charge for if using for your dog business.


----------

